# What do you do in your time away from your shop?



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Just wondering what you do when your not making sawdust. I have an old car I've been working on for a few years that I take to cruise ins. Don't win any trophies, but I have a lot of fun and meet a lot of interesting people. Just wondered what some of your hobbies might me a









side from woodworking


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Working….
Sleeping….
Drinking….
Procrastinating….
NOT necessarily in that order!!!


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

I hear ya


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Just what Randy said although it seems like there may be multiple"working" lines in mine.


----------



## NinjaAssassin (Sep 5, 2013)

What little "free" time I have I split between my shop, shooting my long bow and playing with the kids. Over the last year my oldest has taken to shooting with me, which I really love. My other two (twins) are 2 and love exploring, so we've been doing more things outside (walks through wooded areas, playing in creeks, etc.). So, archery and my kids.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Aside from working, playing guitar and enjoying my time with my 5 year old boy.

I usually spend about 5-6 hours a night in the shop depending on what I'm building. I try and split it up with an hour here and there of guitar, and reading woodworking related material.

My boy occupies my weekends and I try and get him into the shop as much as he likes.


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

I really enjoy trap shooting, and about a year ago I got into pistol shooting on a indoor range. Very enjoyable hobby.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

In the summer, I try to ride these as much as I can:









In the winter I spend my time figuring where I can move to no longer deal with this:









In between, I restore woodworking machinery like this:


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

I too had my thoughts about a warmer climate after this last winter. The bikes look like lots of fun, and I love that hunk of Iron.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Drink while I fish in the summer, drink while I ski in the winter, don't drink while I work all the damn time.


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Been known to have a cold one myself, but only for the purpose of having the material for a project LOL


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a garden that gets a little bigger each year. It's up to 100 square feet. I also like to run.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Hell, lately all of the other stuff around the house that needed to be done has kept me out of the shop. Two weekend days are not enough for an old guy. 2 more years til I can retire. But like everybody else I:

Run and do functional training so I don't have to drink light beer
DYI
Eat 
Sleep
Work…still
float in the pool and drink beer and smoke cigars in the summer
drink a cold beer when I can in the winter, except at work but especially in the shop at the end of a good session after the implements of destruction are put aside for the day and/or when the grill gets lit
Read
Sit around and dream of the sh*t I could do when I was a younger man. No regrets though.


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Drinking seems to be somewhat of a theme among some of us. I quit once and it was the worst 20 minutes of my life LOL…


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

A little Scotch and a nap. 
Sometimes two naps.

Nice Riviera, BTW.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Orchestra for my 12 year old Violinist









Scouting with the boys










Now this year a new (to me 1995) boat, since I somehow needed another 'hobby' to throw a continuous stream of money at!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I was wondering when someone would show their boat. I only had a jetski and boating makes woodworking as a hobby look free!


----------



## JamesAustin (Sep 10, 2009)

I build model cars, and trucks..


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, I turned 64 in March and set a goal of going on 65 hikes in my 65th year. Since March 8 I have logged 27 hikes in the Olympic and Cascade Mountains, covering more than 300 miles. I hiked to Grand Park, near Mount Rainier yesterday; tomorrow I am heading to Owyhigh Lakes. Woodworking will return when the rains do.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'm lucky. Mein father owns the boat and is always happy to go fishing.

I play a lil bass in one of those heavy metal bands.

Beatin my kids. (Just kidding)

Then my wife. (Not kidding) (ok I wish. Sometimes )

Reading. Too much. I guess 20 authors can't put out books fast enough for me.

Unless it's football season. Then that takes precedence over everything. Sometimes work.

But not beating my wife. (Not kidding)


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

DrDirt, " BOAT" Break Out Another Thousand LOL Dave, I was born and raised in Oregon. I really miss the mountains


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I bass fish in money tournaments, and just for fun….

I have a Ranger bass boat…...

I play bluegrass music…..guitar, upright bass, and a little mandolin…..

I don't drink, and take a nap every day…..for the last 40 years…

That's cause I'm retired from the Army…...That's better than any hobby…...


----------



## Elvin (Feb 3, 2009)

Like you I enjoy fixing up our 1952 Chev pick up. My wife and I really enjoy taking her to classic car shows.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I used to be on my 2-wheeler every extra minute I had. Since I am now motorcyle-less, yes, no longer have one, but, I do have many shirts… LOL…....I enjoy another hobby. I am ZZStop, zombie killer:


----------



## joblake326 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm 58 years old and what follows is not intended to be a sales pitch. Hopefully someone who reads it will be encouraged to pursue their own dream like I did.

10 years ago I left the world of high tech engineering to become a landlord over 13 apartments…which led to starting a handyman business (to make up for unpaid rents). This led me to need stud finders…which led to much frustration because none of them really worked. This led me to putting on my engineering hat and designing a crude but effective stud finder that always worked.

This led me to looking to license the idea to some big company. I came close to a deal with a major tool company but decided to wait for something better.

Something that I thought was better came along and it was looking like smooth sailing…until I realized that they had taken my idea from me under false pretenses (they didn't know what they were doing).

This led me to getting them to buy me out which led to me reinventing my 'wheel" on my own dime (actually their dime).

I started selling them on Amazon in December 2013. I literally am manufacturing it myself in the good old USA…actually 10 minutes from my house. I know just enough about 3D rendering software and injection molding to be dangerous.

The moral of this story is that necessity really is a mother and I am the proud mother of the *studpop* which is scheduled to be featured in "This Old House Magazine", "Farm Show Magazine", "Men's Journal Magazine". DIY's "Cool Tools" TV show, DIY's "I want that!" TV show. Also was asked by ABC to audition for "Shark Tank".

Sure. It took me six years to get from crappy garage prototype to selling on amazon. And I really did want to give up several times…but luckily, I didn't quit. So if you have an idea for a better mousetrap, make sure that no one else has already thought of it. If not, then go for it. 
Studpop. Google it.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Awesome, and Congrats. Here's a link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FRI5TMY


----------



## joblake326 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Roger and just to be clear…you posted that link of your own free will…is that correct?
; )


----------



## triw (Jan 30, 2012)

When I am not wood turning I enjoy blacksmithing and cooking (was a professional chef). My 12 year old granddaughter is learning to bake and I am helping her. My daughter calls and asks how to cook different things and my son is letting me work with him on the grill. I also do competition dutch oven cooking although that has slowed down a bit.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Work and an occasional fly fishing trip. I make my fishing a little more interesting by dry fly fishing to sighted trout exclusively. Had to give up beer because I developed an allergy to hops about 5-years ago and my Cardiologist prohibits me drinking anything other than wine (I'm not and never have been a wine drinker-just can't get that little finger to stay pointed up and out while I try to hold the glass). Not complaining, just mentioning that you guys enjoy a beer for me while you still can. Lord knows I consumed enough in my youth to help carry me through this dry spell.

P.S. Roger, don't know what a "ZZStop, zombie killer is, but it looks interesting. Also, what kind and caliber pistol are you using-my favorite is a 45 acp 1911 (John Browning was pure genius).


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Restoring my 69 datsun roadster(spl311) is my other hobby and a damn pricey one at that.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Br*eak *O*ut *A*nother *T*housand.

EDIT: Ooops. Didn't see Jeff's post. 


> I was wondering when someone would show their boat. I only had a jetski and boating makes woodworking as a hobby look free!
> 
> - bigblockyeti


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

joblake: yes John: P95 Ruger 9mm


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Roger, I LOVE the "group therapy" shirt!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I take my bike to the racetrack. That eats a lot of money. Especially when the lifespan of your tires in days can be counted on one hand.


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Seeing them bikes layin on their sides makes me nervous, think I need a beer.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

In the winter, making sawdust, spring, summer, and fall I wrench and ride these:


















and fly fish


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

We travel in our motorhome, winter in Arizona, and I go to lots of Car Shows with my '72 Monte Carlo around here- going to Kentucky later this month and hope to see some LJ's along the way!! 
Lots of breakfasts and coffee meetings with friends!
We go to flea markets and go fishing,too.
We go to plays and I do a few craft shows.
Not enough hours in the day after you're retired!!
..................Jim


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

> Seeing them bikes layin on their sides makes me nervous, think I need a beer.
> 
> - JustplaneJeff


Oh it's not so bad. Usually you have a knee down on the ground to judge whether or not you've gone too far. Plus, there's a ton of leather and armor in the way if you do go down. I've got race boots that go halfway up my shins, a 1 piece leather suit, knee armor, hip armor, chest armor back armor, shoulder armor, elbow armor, gloves that go halfway up my forearms, and a full face helmet. Most crashes on the track you slide for a little bit into the grass, get up, dust yourself off, and you're back on the track next session.


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

jmartel, watched that video and was amazed at how smooth the ride looked from the riders position. We have a Honda 4-wheeler and just riding it around our property jars the hell out of me when you get up around 45mph. I built a house for a superbike racer about 20 years ago, and he was a little crazy, just figured it couldn't hurt. For now I'll just enjoy watching it from the sidelines.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I brought my camera with me a week ago when I last went to the track, but had a ID10T error and didn't get anything (apparently didn't hit record both times I went to take video).

Hoping to get some video of the track out here that has a lot more elevation change and is a lot more technical than the one I posted.

It's not a cheap hobby though. My tires that I bought this year look like I'll only get 3 days out of them. I do oil changes every 3 days. Fees for going to the track are about $200 per day. Plus you use a lot of gas. I use about 5 gallons in the bike, plus driving to/from the track.

And I'm getting closer to the point where I will need a generator and some tire warmers. So, woodworking for me is a cheap hobby.

I also SCUBA dive










Go hiking a decent amount










Kayaking



















And take long 400-500 mile day trips on the bike. Occasionally multi-day trips, but those are more rare.


----------



## JustplaneJeff (Mar 10, 2013)

Forgot to mention Auctions and flea markets. The summer season is a good time for rust hunts where I live


----------

